# Thought id post a pic of my truck



## Capt Hardhead

On another note guys, I see several of you inquiring about roofs, bed extenders etc.. Fot your atv/utv's, I can custom build you anything you want for a reasonable price. Look in the help\jobs wanted section, I have a post titled (reasonable aluminum welding)


----------



## Capt Hardhead

Truck is a 85 GMC


----------



## iridered2003

is there a truck in that picture?,lol


----------



## macrobis

It looks awesome! It seems that you're really expert in customizing roofs and extenders.


----------

